# Pictures of my tanks and fish (pic heavy)



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I decided to take some pictures last night of a couple of my tanks and some of my fish.

First off is my silly Malawians (mostly Mbuna) who are always begging for food. 








*Most yellow labs, couple socolofi, and a couple cobue mouths








One of my male cobue (there are 3)....handsome guys  
















Female cobue (excuse the algae, and bubbles?)








Again excuse the algae








Male Cobue again


Next up is the 5.5g with Baloo the Betta.....recently replanted:

















5.5g specs:
24w of light
Pressurized CO2 diffused by submersible pump (~1-2bps)
Eco Complete substrate
Plants: Glosso, Blyxa japonica, Rotala rotundifolia, couple stems of Ludwigia brevipes
Ferts: KNO3, K2SO4, CSM +B, Phosphorus

Last but not least, my favorite tank, the 29g planted (jungle)
























Platies, cories and snails having dinner 

29g Specs for those interested:
130w of light (1x6500K/1x10000K)
Pressurized CO2 at about 2-3bps diffused by powerhead
Dry ferts (KNO3, K2SO4, CSM +B) and liquid Phosphorus
Eco Complete substrate

Thanks for looking...


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i love your cichlid tank. that is what i want next.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice 29G!! Do you have co2 in that tank??


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

I do...I have pressurized CO2.  I'll add the specs to the first post.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the cobues! They look like grumpy little old men. LOL I wish I had a large enough tank to keep them.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful Tanks... I really wanna take another crack at a Planted Tank. But it will be a while before that happens.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I was thinking about making a 20g into a jungle like that.. Since I've never really done plants other than java. If I did, that is what I would want it to look like. Is there a filter on it at all? Or just the powerhead?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a canister filter on it....Rena XP2.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

that jungle tank is stunning!  

id die to have something as awesome as that


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

simply amazing, makes me jealous every time


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Omg i want your 29g i wish i could get one that size but i dont have room my dad has a 25g but he doesent have any fish in it.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Your planted is brilliant.... gorgeous display .


----------



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Wicked tanks, I especially like the jungle. How do you clean/gravel vac a setup like that though? (I'm thinking ahead to when I'll be doing my first round of cleaning for my new 29 gal. planted)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!

MacD, the substrate is Eco Complete and if I were to clean it, I'd just hover over the open areas with the gravel vac to pick up the nasties. I actually just change the water because anything left on the substrate will become plant food when it breaks down. Plus, there are few open areas in that tank. 

In my 55g planted, I hover over the Eco Complete to pick up the nasties.


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

VERY nice!!!!


----------

